# I need to get back to work...



## 7mmbrowningman (Oct 19, 2008)

Most recently I was employed by Evergreen Transportation, Inc as a Recruiter / Personnel Manager - but was laid off with approx 200 others at the end of August due to the economy. I have been applying for jobs on a daily basis and seem to NEVER hear back from anyone! I know I am not the only one as a couple friends of mine are in the same boat! Plus, it is all too obvious as our state unemployment rate is 11.5%(unreal!)

I am 40 yrs old and a single father of a 15 y/o son. I am not a felon, have a perfect driving record (safe driver) never had a DUI, etc.I have experience in many different areas....I have been in Sales, a Sales Manager - have sold anything from paging and cell service to cars, advertising and roofing as well as other construction types of products - ie windows, doors, garage doors etc. I have been a Production Manager while in the roofing business, led Maintenance teams for the Perdido Beach Resort as well as being a Maintenance Manager for Caribe Resort when it was first opening up. I am certified (universal) in HVAC/R...I recently went to school at PJC for Accredited Claims Adjuster and scored a 95 on my test - all I need to do is get finger prints done and send off to the state for my license. (But being unemployed, I have yet to do so as I just do not have the extra $170 or so, especially when the season does not call for many adjusters currently!) I have worked in retail, B2B, and telephone inbound sales...I CAN DO _*ANYTHING* _I PUT MY MIND TO...all I am asking for is a chance/opportunity! (And yes *I AM TRAINABLE*, lol)I hate to sound desperate - but after 4 months, it is starting to come to this...If anyone out there knows of someone looking for a stable, clean cut , hard working person - please feel free to shoot me a PM and I will be forever in your debt! All I am wanting to do is work, earn a good living and provide for my son...

I would like to thank you all in advance for any assistance or direction that you can give me! :usa

*Happy New Year to all my fellow PFF'ers!*


----------

